# Replacement wheels for LGB field cars



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,
Does anyone know of any other metal replacement wheel sets for the LGB field cars other than LGB part # 67343? I have a set of the sugar cane cars and thought that maybe Bachmann's small metal wheels would work. I found out they do not. Thanks. CJ


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

what is wrong with using the LGB wheels?


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

If you want finescale wheels then check for Gary Raymond's wheel sets. They are available directly from Gary for through multiple sources.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

If it's the cost you're trying to avoid, you may find some on Ebay from time to time. Otherwise, I don't know of any other manufacturer that makes a wheel to match LGB's in size.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay-bee sells LGB compatible FRR metal wheel sets with sleeve bearings and electrical pickups. I have used these on the toytrain sound tenders for extra power pickups to the toytrain engines, plus some small LGB passenger cars (4044 or 4043?).


----------



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry for the lag time, between work and domestic matters I am only able to sporadically pop into the forum. Yes, the cost of the LGB metal wheels is a factor. On my standard size wagons I have been using the Bachmann metal wheels and they have done the jop well at a reasonable cost. Checked eBay and the two sellers are very proud of their wheel sets. So far Wholesale Trains has the best price for the LGB wheelsets. Just thought I would check before I made the purchase. Sometimes it is hard to explain to the boss how some small item can cost what it costs.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 
Where does one source Jay Bee large scale wheel sets? 

Chas


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

E-mail address for Jay-Bee is: 

[email protected]


----------



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I checked out Gary Raymond Metal Wheels at http://www.trainwheels.com/. He has them for $5.95 per axle. That's a lot better than the $21.95 for two LGB axles from Wholesale Trains.
CJ


----------

